# Having a second child.



## xirtam (Aug 3, 2013)

We are expecting our second child (a boy!) any day now and I'm wondering if there should be anything that I should be preparing for in terms of encouragement (advice, talks, suggestions, comments) to my lovely wife and precious daughter? I mean, are there things that I should be prepared for personally? How does a second child change the dynamics of a home? What questions am I not asking? Any advice would be appreciated!

In Christ,


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 3, 2013)

Brian,

Congratulations on your second child. We will be having our birth in the next 2 or so weeks, so I can sympathize with your position.

I humbly submit that having two children is really not that much difficult than having one, though there are certainly some logistical issues to work out. As long as you and your wife are committed to providing a loving, nurturing, Christ-focused home to your children, you will be fine.

A couple of other things that may be helpful in the remaining/upcoming time:

1. If there are any things that your wife is really wanting done before the baby comes, try to do them. This will likely help your wife to feel loved and can help to relieve underlying anxiety she may be experience from loose ends.
2. At the same time, make sure you are spending lots of quality time together with your wife before the birth. It will be a lot harder afterward.
3. I would recommend being the one who gets up with your older daughter so that you can help your wife rest and heal. Your wife (and you) will be getting up a lot to feed/change the baby during the night. A way to honor your wife as the weaker vessel is to be the one to get up with your older daughter when she wakes up so that your wife can rest longer.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you, Joshua. I need this sort of reminder.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 4, 2013)

He may not be a king, but he'll sure be a prince in our household. Introducing, Benjamin Keith Vacheresse, born August 4th, at 7:26 am, weighing an impressive 7lbs 7oz (3.5 kg). Mama and Brianna are resting. Papa is...typing and thankful.

In Christ,


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## xirtam (Aug 5, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you, Sir. The last couple of days have been a whirlwind. My lovely wife will be staying in an aftercare clinic for two weeks. They are popular in Korea.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2013)

My second child had to go under the bili lights for a week after birth, and so I had to watch my first (my boy Noah)....it was a fun time just me and him, but I did mess up his schedule somewhat. 

After the initial period of recovery from the birth and getting the baby home, two children is not much more work than one. Plus you will have more confidence (and competence) on the second and so things won't stress you out as much (childhood fevers, refusal to nurse, etc).


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2013)

Congratulations, Brian!

Existing children can sometimes feel threatened or insecure when a shiny new baby comes along. It might be something to bear in mind.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 5, 2013)

Congratulations. That's a good birthday. He shares it with Barack Obama (and me ).


----------



## Somerset (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------

